
Corange: A Pure C Game Engine - lerax
https://github.com/orangeduck/Corange
======
eggy
I bought his book, "Build Your Own Lisp" in C,and found Corange afterwards. My
interests are Lisp and graphics/creative coding/games, so the perfect stumble
upon for me. He also created a C library libcello, that attempts to bring
"higher level programming to C". A few people have ragged on it, but I think
it is just trying to stretch some pre-conceived boundaries, which is alright
by me.

